# inheritance of avy gene



## Erica08 (May 20, 2009)

In the a alleles how does avy inherit I know 
A (agouti) is dominant
at (tan) is dominant over a (self)

so where does avy fall?


----------



## Roland (Aug 17, 2009)

Erica08 said:


> In the a alleles how does avy inherit I know
> A (agouti) is dominant
> at (tan) is dominant over a (self)
> 
> so where does avy fall?


It should be written with a capital letter, beacuse it is dominant: Avy.

Avy mice are suffering from obesity like dominant reds (Ay) and suffer from early cancer and early infertility.

Regards, Roland

Chilloutarea Mousery - Tricolor , Splashed , Merle , Recessive Red


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Roland is partially right. You must use a capital letter! But Avy/* does not always have cancer or obesity.

Avy/* is fully dominant to all A-locus alleles except Ay (dominant yellow), and partially dominant to Aw and at.

The A-locus order of dominance goes like this:

Ay, Avy/Ahvy, Aw, A, at, am, a, ae.


----------



## Roland (Aug 17, 2009)

I think at is codominant to Agouti (A/at are agouti tans) and Ay (Ay/at U/*) are Sables.


----------



## Roland (Aug 17, 2009)

Jack Garcia said:


> Roland is partially right. You must use a capital letter! But Avy/* does not always have cancer or obesity.


The opinion of sience differs from yours:

Obesity, diabetes, and neoplasia in yellow Avy mice: ectopic expression of the agouti gene.

The viable yellow AY mutation results in a mottled yellow mouse that is obese, slightly larger than its nonyellow sibs, and more susceptible to tumor formation in those tissues sensitized by the strain genome. The mutation exhibits variable expressivity resulting in a continuum of coat color phenotypes, from clear yellow to pseudoagouti. The mouse agouti protein is a paracrine signaling molecule that induces hair follicle melanocytes to switch from the synthesis of black pigment to yellow pigment. Molecular cloning studies indicate that the obesity and growth effects of the A mutation result from ectopic expression of the normal agouti gene product. This review seeks to summarize the current state of knowledge regarding the obesity, stimulation of somatic growth, and enhancement of tumor formation caused by the AVY mutation, and to interpret these pleiotropic effects in terms of the normal function of the agouti protein.

Yen, T. et al., FASEBJ. 8: 479-488; 1994.

Sources: http://www.fasebj.org/cgi/reprint/8/8/479 (free Fulltext)

Mittenberger et al., The Role of the agouti Gene in the Yellow Obese Syndrome, J. Nutr. 127: 1902S-1907S, 1997 http://jn.nutrition.org/cgi/reprint/127/9/1902S (free Fulltext)

BULTMANN, S.J.; MICHAUD, E.J.; WOYCHIK, R.P.: Molecular characterization of the mouse agouti locus. Cell,71,1195-1204,1992: "...we found that the pleiotropic effects associated with the lethal yellow (Ay) mutation, which include pronounced obesity, diabetes, and the development of neoplasms, are accompanied by deregulated overexpression of the agouti gene in numerous tissues of the adult animal."

MOUSSA, N.M.; CLAYCOMBE, K.J.: The yellow mouse obesity syndrome and mechanisms of agouti-induced obesity. Obesity research,7(5),506-514,1999: "This syndrome is caused by ectopic expression of Agouti in multiple tissues."


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Science can be wrong. I don't think it's wrong here, though, just that it doesn't apply to all (or most) brindles.

Do you have Avy/* or Avhy/* in Europe?

I know it's anecdotal, yet I'll say this anyway: I bred brindle for years and only about half got obese, and only about a quarter got tumors. I didn't do anything different for them in terms of environment or diet. It's absolutely true that more brindles get cancer than in other varieties--I'm not disputing that. It does not apply to all or even most of them, though.

Brindle can be caused by Ahvy, too.


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

I breed brindles and I hardly get obese or tumors in my lines


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I have bred a lot of A^vy from lines in which the brindling has has bred out, so as not to show, leaving me with some really intense orange meeces, and a newer line off a pet store brindle. Only the pet-store line has had tumors, and it came all of a sudden with five individuals showing tumors during the same week.


----------



## Erica08 (May 20, 2009)

So what is an unmarked brindle genetically is it still Avy and you'd get brindle offspring.
I ask because I have a fawn looking doe that I suspect may actually be unmarked brindle because the breeder was working with brindle mainly.


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

I don't understand your question.


----------



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

She wants to know what an unmarked brindle is genetically eg the code, and if you get normal brindle babys from them. I think thats what she means anyway.


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

An unmarked brindle is just a poor brindle, so it's Avy/*, just without the stripes.

They can be many other things on the A-locus (A, Aw, at, a, ae) and not show any difference. They can also be chocolate (b/b) and not show a difference, and recessive yellow (e/e) and not show a difference.

In the past I've had mice who were Avy/at b/b e/e. I know that's what they were because when bred together they gave me chocolate tan, and the chocolate tans, when bred together, gave me yellow!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

One still calls a pink-eyed non-brindled brindle fawn; the same with the black eyed, it is called red or yellow.


----------

